# Banned by my college!



## st33ly

Hey everyone. I just thought I would share with all of you that my college has banned me from urbex photography!
I am currently on a fine art course at my college and not that long ago I went in to get my assesment for the year and was told by my tutor that what I photograph had to stop immediately and when I come back next year I need to re-think my work. I was completely screwing as urbex is my thing and to have to change that to stay at college for the last year would be just like starting a fresh.

I am sure that when I started my course they encouraged me with my ideas and now i'm beginning to wonder if they even want me back. 

Sorry for the rant. I'm just immensely annoyed right now.


----------



## TiJayLFS

I'd politely remind the college they should judge on the quality of your work, not moralise about the content. Especially on a creative course. I remember for my 6th form movie project I made a video that was essentially about boy racers hooning round car parks - the teacher disapproved of the subject matter but gave me an A because the actual work was good.


----------



## themousepolice

for every abandond building there is a flower, stone wall, sunset or disgruntled local to photograph aswell. take pics of them while hunting and use them on your course. failing that and if they dont want you back tell where to get off.


----------



## krela

So you've not been banned from Urbex, you've been told not to submit anymore urbex photographs for your course? There's quite a large differrence.


----------



## LostBoy

Did they give a rational reason for telling you to stop ? ........ or was it just a case of because thay said so ?


----------



## BenCooper

This has happened to others - the argument I believe is that documenting the illegal* activity of others is one thing, doing it yourself to get images is completely different.

*Yes, I know urbex isn't normally illegal, but to your average person it is.


----------



## st33ly

krela said:


> So you've not been banned from Urbex, you've been told not to submit anymore urbex photographs for your course? There's quite a large differrence.



Yes, sorry I didn't explain that too well. Submitting work thats urbex. But still thats what my work is about and they are telling me that they cannot "endorse that kind of behaviour". It's put a spannah in my works tbh.


----------



## krela

It's a very grey area legally, and also potentially dangerous. Given the H&S nanny state fervour and the negative press surrounding urban exploration it's hardly surprising that academic institutions don't want to be seen to be encouraging their students to participate.

If I misunderstood and they have told you to stop urbex photography entirely then that is out of order. What you do in your own time is your business!


----------



## st33ly

BenCooper said:


> This has happened to others - the argument I believe is that documenting the illegal* activity of others is one thing, doing it yourself to get images is completely different.
> 
> *Yes, I know urbex isn't normally illegal, but to your average person it is.



You hit the nail on the head there. I understand that it's illegal and very unsafe but surely thats upto me right?

Also why didn't they have a problem with it last year when I was doing my national diploma and all of a sudden they have this major problem that could mean I don't stay for the last year and waste 5000 quid.


----------



## st33ly

krela said:


> It's a very grey area legally, and also potentially dangerous. Given the H&S nanny state fervour and the negative press surrounding urban exploration it's hardly surprising that academic institutions don't want to be seen to be encouraging their students to participate.
> 
> If I misunderstood and they have told you to stop urbex photography entirely then that is out of order. What you do in your own time is your business!



They told me that they are concerened for my safety and that they don't know if i'll be there the one day and not the next. They think that putting my life at risk isn't worth it for the photographs. They just cannot see it from my point of view.


----------



## Foxylady

st33ly said:


> They think that putting my life at risk isn't worth it for the photographs.


So, they disapprove of people putting their life at risk for their photography? Well, that's scuppered war photographers and people who climb mountains to take incredible views. I'd be angry too. Bloody nanny state will have us all at home knitting...oh, wait...sharp needles; better just watch brainless TV instead.


----------



## RichardH

Foxylady said:


> So, they disapprove of people putting their life at risk for their photography? Well, that's scuppered war photographers and people who climb mountains to take incredible views. I'd be angry too. Bloody nanny state will have us all at home knitting...oh, wait...sharp needles; better just watch brainless TV instead.



I agree with the broader sentiment, but most colleges tend not to send students to war zones. At least, they don't usually mention it on the prospectus.

Until we annihilate the tabloids and sterilise all those who read them, the college is probably a bit worried about headlines like this: "Student dies after falling through floor of derelict factory, while taking photographs for school project."

St33ly: I'm sorry that your college has asked you not to include urbex photography in your portfolio, but I for one appreciate your work, and I hope that you continue to share it with us.


----------



## Foxylady

RichardH said:


> ...most colleges tend not to send students to war zones. At least, they don't usually mention it on the prospectus.


 You're right, of course. I typed more in annoyance than thought.


----------



## RichardH

Foxylady said:


> You're right, of course. I typed more in annoyance than thought.



That, I can empathise with. Myself, I am transmogrifying into a cross between Victor Meldrew and Noel Coward. Or, possibly, Noelle Gordon. It varies from day to day.


----------



## st33ly

RichardH said:


> I agree with the broader sentiment, but most colleges tend not to send students to war zones. At least, they don't usually mention it on the prospectus.
> 
> Until we annihilate the tabloids and sterilise all those who read them, the college is probably a bit worried about headlines like this: "Student dies after falling through floor of derelict factory, while taking photographs for school project."
> 
> St33ly: I'm sorry that your college has asked you not to include urbex photography in your portfolio, but I for one appreciate your work, and I hope that you continue to share it with us.



I can understand where they are coming from but its my work and a subject I feel strongly about. They told me at the start of my course that my photographs have potential so why they want me to just stop just like that is very confusing :s.

I won't be stopping anytime soon as I have the bug now. I have spent to much money and time on this type of photography to just stop. It's the most interesting and important subject to photograph in my opinion and not one that should be frowned upon.

Thanks


----------



## neill

Many moons ago I was involved with the Cheltenham's Art College, now part Gloucestershire University. There was a photography department within it. Students regularly showed pictures that would now be termed 'Urbex' - before the word had been invented. They especially exhibited derelict industrial material (it was the 1970s & 80s!) These were even shown at the end of year degree show. I do think that it's down to H&S paranoia


----------



## st33ly

neill said:


> Many moons ago I was involved with the Cheltenham's Art College, now part Gloucestershire University. There was a photography department within it. Students regularly showed pictures that would now be termed 'Urbex' - before the word had been invented. They especially exhibited derelict industrial material (it was the 1970s & 80s!) These were even shown at the end of year degree show. I do think that it's down to H&S paranoia



My college is also part of that uni. I also had an end of year show when I was on my ND where I had my urbex photographs. I got alot of good fedback off the public and off my teachers. H&S must have made big changes in that year or so ago.


----------



## smiler

I understand from your post that your college are objecting to Urban Exploring as a means to get the photographs you feel you need to complete and be successfully in your chosen course.

I can see their point, exploring derelict places does have an element of danger and even though we may assess the risks and act accordingly there is always a chance that things may go wrong, you like most of us are willing to risk that, your college however dare not be seen to encourage you.

In your position I would look for a way to continue the course and still explore without worrying the tutors unduly, this could be as simple as changing the headings for your work from Dereliction of, to History of , 
I hope this helps, Good Luck


----------



## imyimyimy

I'm sure you can despute against this.. was your work discussed with the head of department?..

Edit:

I'm in film production HE course, at my uni and i've used "derelict" locations, i've had no warnings at all..


----------



## st33ly

smiler said:


> I understand from your post that your college are objecting to Urban Exploring as a means to get the photographs you feel you need to complete and be successfully in your chosen course.
> 
> I can see their point, exploring derelict places does have an element of danger and even though we may assess the risks and act accordingly there is always a chance that things may go wrong, you like most of us are willing to risk that, your college however dare not be seen to encourage you.
> 
> In your position I would look for a way to continue the course and still explore without worrying the tutors unduly, this could be as simple as changing the headings for your work from Dereliction of, to History of ,
> I hope this helps, Good Luck



Well it seems to me that any photograph that I submit that shows the inside of a derelict building will not be allowed regardless of what the title says.

When I get my assesment sheets back I will put down the statement that they read out to me.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## st33ly

imyimyimy said:


> I'm sure you can despute against this.. was your work discussed with the head of department?..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm in film production HE course, at my uni and i've used "derelict" locations, i've had no warnings at all..



I'm going to do my best but I doubt it will change much. All that they have said to me is what they read out and it didn't really explain much. I'll be in again on friday so i'll see what i can do then.

Cheers.


----------



## imyimyimy

no worries, im sure you fill out risk assessments when yo go out on shoots right for "your" locations?.. (just cuirous to know)


----------



## phill.d

Could it be possible it's actually your tutors way of trying to be diplomatic with you.
Advising you it might be best to consider your coursework subject/material, as in his opinion it might not get you the results you need? Blame the H&S thing, rather than be more to the point and possibly hurt your feelings. 
I only say this because the whole thing sounds rather unusual and doesn't quite add up really.


----------



## caiman

Just my tuppence worth.

It's the piece of paper at the end of the course that matters, not what happened on the way. I have two degrees and have never had to use the great majority of what was included. However, without the degrees, I would not have had my career.

My suggestion is to focus on getting the qualification as simply as possible and then move on. It's really not worth the bother of fighting about, as their easiest option may be to throw you out.


----------



## st33ly

imyimyimy said:


> no worries, im sure you fill out risk assessments when yo go out on shoots right for "your" locations?.. (just cuirous to know)



Nope, never have and never will.


----------



## st33ly

caiman said:


> Just my tuppence worth.
> 
> It's the piece of paper at the end of the course that matters, not what happened on the way. I have two degrees and have never had to use the great majority of what was included. However, without the degrees, I would not have had my career.
> 
> My suggestion is to focus on getting the qualification as simply as possible and then move on. It's really not worth the bother of fighting about, as their easiest option may be to throw you out.



That is what I should do really. Im usually a very reasonabe person but when I was told to re-think my subject matter all reason went out the window. I will see what I can do about it but if nothing comes out of it I will just haft to have a very boring second year lol. 

The one thing my tutors are always telling me is to make work that we want to make and that we enjoy making.

Thanks.


----------



## st33ly

phill.d said:


> Could it be possible it's actually your tutors way of trying to be diplomatic with you.
> Advising you it might be best to consider your coursework subject/material, as in his opinion it might not get you the results you need? Blame the H&S thing, rather than be more to the point and possibly hurt your feelings.
> I only say this because the whole thing sounds rather unusual and doesn't quite add up really.



This is what I don't understand, they tell me that my photographs have potential and are very strong images. They have told me that for the 3 years that I have been at the college. I just don't know why its suddenly changed. Plus they could of told me before I spent the money on the second year.


----------



## Derelict-UK

You have been at college for 3 years? That's quite a long course for photography! 

Anyway, is your sole photography theme urban exploration? If it is, then that sounds very boring, like you are stuck in a loop and scared to express your creative thinking in other ways.

Have you thought that maybe it is worth not doing UE related photography for college and carry on your hobby out of education hours?

It isn't that much to worry about really is it.


----------



## krela

Derelict-UK said:


> You have been at college for 3 years? That's quite a long course for photography!
> 
> Anyway, is your sole photography theme urban exploration? If it is, then that sounds very boring, like you are stuck in a loop and scared to express your creative thinking in other ways.
> 
> Have you thought that maybe it is worth not doing UE related photography for college and carry on your hobby out of education hours?
> 
> It isn't that much to worry about really is it.



This is what I was thinking, a single subject as a budding photographer makes you a one trick pony and practically unemployable. Expand your portfolio, do different things. You need to demonstrate you can transfer your personal style to a variety of subjects.


----------



## st33ly

Derelict-UK said:


> You have been at college for 3 years? That's quite a long course for photography!
> 
> Anyway, is your sole photography theme urban exploration? If it is, then that sounds very boring, like you are stuck in a loop and scared to express your creative thinking in other ways.
> 
> Have you thought that maybe it is worth not doing UE related photography for college and carry on your hobby out of education hours?
> 
> It isn't that much to worry about really is it.



Ok, It's not a photography course well not just photography and the first 2 years was just finding your path. That was the National Diploma. I passed that and now i'm doing my Foundation Degree in Fine art. My work is about dereliction and photography plays the main part. I do not find it boring as it's never the same.

I was scared to express my creative thinking on the natioanl diploma and then I found urbex which fits me very well. 
I have tried other photography and its not interested me like urbex has so thats my reason for loving it so much.


----------



## st33ly

krela said:


> This is what I was thinking, a single subject as a budding photographer makes you a one trick pony and practically unemployable. Expand your portfolio, do different things. You need to demonstrate you can transfer your personal style to a variety of subjects.



Yes, I am aware that at some point my work will need to change to stay good but to do that now I think is abit pointless as it will probably be too much of a change for me. I was plannng on making the changes on my top up year at uni.

Thanks though, U do speak the truth.


----------



## krela

st33ly said:


> Yes, I am aware that at some point my work will need to change to stay good but to do that now I think is abit pointless as it will probably be too much of a change for me. I was plannng on making the changes on my top up year at uni.
> 
> Thanks though, U do speak the truth.



Fair play, sounds like you have a well thought through game plan already.


----------



## phill.d

In life you come across all sorts of people, nice folk, and not so nice folk, all communicate in different ways, some use subtle hints, and words of wisdom, others can be straight to the point verging on rudeness 

My guess is the tutor/college is trying to steer you in a new direction, rather than laying the law down big time about banning urbex. Really you have two choices, take the advice and develop a new subject, or stay as you are and get the boot anyway.

Just because you think a subject isn't boring or not good enough, doesn't mean everyone holds the same view, your not marking your work, and your not paying a salary for it, and really that's what it's all about at the end of the day. We'd all love to do the things we love in life for a living, the truth of the matter is very few do. 

Dwelling on it is only going to keep you irritated inside, let it go and spend your energy on looking at new ideas and creations


----------



## st33ly

phill.d said:


> In life you come across all sorts of people, nice folk, and not so nice folk, all communicate in different ways, some use subtle hints, and words of wisdom, others can be straight to the point verging on rudeness
> 
> My guess is the tutor/college is trying to steer you in a new direction, rather than laying the law down big time about banning urbex. Really you have two choices, take the advice and develop a new subject, or stay as you are and get the boot anyway.
> 
> Just because you think a subject isn't boring or not good enough, doesn't mean everyone holds the same view, your not marking your work, and your not paying a salary for it, and really that's what it's all about at the end of the day. We'd all love to do the things we love in life for a living, the truth of the matter is very few do.
> 
> Dwelling on it is only going to keep you irritated inside, let it go and spend your energy on looking at new ideas and creations



I understand what your saying and to be honest there is alot that can be done on the subject and thats what I wanted to explore in the second year. My work will still be dereliction based but not all the same. A new direction is a good thing to do but not right now. My teachers think i can make it as a photographer and they have said that purely from me showing them my shots pretty much every day and they are all urbex shots. How can they go from loving my photographs to telling me to stop taking them anymore in the space of 3 weeks. I'm confused right now.

I will try and sort this and if I have to change what I do to stay then so be it. I'm not wasting all the money that this course has cost.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## krela

st33ly said:


> I understand what your saying and to be honest there is alot that can be done on the subject and thats what I wanted to explore in the second year. My work will still be dereliction based but not all the same. A new direction is a good thing to do but not right now. My teachers think i can make it as a photographer and they have said that purely from me showing them my shots pretty much every day and they are all urbex shots. How can they go from loving my photographs to telling me to stop taking them anymore in the space of 3 weeks. I'm confused right now.
> 
> I will try and sort this and if I have to change what I do to stay then so be it. I'm not wasting all the money that this course has cost.
> 
> Cheers for the advice.



There is a big difference between loving them, and them being able to condone your actions whilst taking them. They probably had a meeting at some point recently about health and safety and tightened up their policies. It doesn't mean they stop liking your photos, it means they can no longer let you put yourself in danger to take them.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Stop bloody moaning and do what your tutor has stated, so that you can finish your education in a rounded manner. You enrolled in a 'Fine Arts' course for God's sake and a portfolio of dereliction ain't going to get you a pass mark. If the World suddenly turns into an atomic waste land, then no doubt you will be in your element and be able to earn a good living photographing dereliction to your hearts content. Until that time take the good advice offered - learn to produce good and acceptable work in other photographic genres, so that you can put your qualifications to meaningful use.

Photography played a major role in my professional life and the subject was learnt the hard way - doing things outside one's comfort zone, with no room for mistakes. I have also lectured many times on certain aspects of this work (high speed photography and photographic mapping of accident scenes), thus I have met many students in my working life. Many were obviously self motivated and diligent, producing work that was both outstanding and original, but others obviously had the 'i'm here and I'll do what I damn well like with my time' attitude. 

This thread actually contains enough information to enable the actual problem to be worked out. Firstly from the naming of the parent university, it is possible to find out the syllabus of the actual course the author is enrolled in - and yes a wider scope of work is expected. However, the most telling information/comment is the statement that 'the college does not know where student is from day to day' - this is the problem in a few stark words. Clearly the college has a responsibility for it's students welfare - they run the courses that the students enroll in; however, to brandish the old H & S carrot is just plain short sighted. 

I feel much sympathy with all students who enroll in these particular types of course. Five years ago my son decided he would like to work in the same area of photography I did, thus he duly enrolled at Leeds Met and moved back home. So what did he actually receive for saddling himself with a student loan, certainly not value for money, only a pile of duplicated notes on required projects and the requirement to attend the campus for six hours lectures/tutorials a week! Of the actual teaching content of the course, he had already learnt most of it from me and my work contacts - the rest of the course content was just 'make weight'. He did the first two years and got a professional qualification and did not do the final year. In actual fact the course content could have been taught over an eighteen month period, if the staff had actually lectured - hence my sympathy with present day students enrolling on these 'iffy' and ever more expensive courses

So; if the author's course is structured like the above, the college must carry the blame if students get the impression that they can just roam free and continue their favourite hobby on a daily basis, albeit in the guise of a college course. Still the lack of a properly structured lecture program is no excuse for a student not to follow the course syllabus, and the author should just get his head down and work outside of the comfort zone for a while.


----------



## night crawler

imyimyimy said:


> no worries, im sure you fill out risk assessments when yo go out on shoots right for "your" locations?.. (just cuirous to know)


Are you taking the piss! do you fill one out when you go out?
st33ly I don't think you should be giving up you course at this stage, carry on with it and submit some other subject the appove of but ask them what you should be submitting , put them on the spot. Carry on Urbexing and build up a seperate pothfolio on the subject.


----------



## st33ly

I would just like to say thankyou to everyone thats commented on this topic. I've taken in what all of you have said and if ive annoyed alot of you then i'm sorry.

I will see what they say tomorrow when I go in and see what happens.

Thanks again.


----------



## fatty

When I was 18 i studied for a City & Guilds in Graphic Design, in the second year i got banned from using the colour black and outlining images.....

Looking back i now know why all my artwork etc had neat out lines in black, it was because i have an OCD 

Best thing to do is still carry on as normal but photograph other subjects whilst out urbexing. as some else said.... flowers, sky, items that wont look urbexy....

my brother is a pro photographer and he photographs women without thier clothes..... I like his work  lol


----------



## phill.d

st33ly said:


> I would just like to say thankyou to everyone thats commented on this topic. I've taken in what all of you have said and if ive annoyed alot of you then i'm sorry.
> 
> I will see what they say tomorrow when I go in and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again.



I don't think you've annoyed anyone, or you shouldn't have done anyway. You've had a set back totally unexpected and your reaction is understandable. Human beings are crap at taking set backs, criticism or rejection, anyone who says their not is a lier, it's how you deal with it that counts. Perhaps internalizing it, instead of having a rant on a forum would have been better, but we all deal with set backs in different ways. 

So yes your work that has until now received only positive feedback is suddenly not good enough, it's bound to confuse you. 
Life's a game, and sometimes you have to play the game how others want it until you find your own feet and get where you want. This college course is only a short step up to bigger things, get the results you need in anyway and your laughing.

Good luck


----------



## st33ly

phill.d said:


> I don't think you've annoyed anyone, or you shouldn't have done anyway. You've had a set back totally unexpected and your reaction is understandable. Human beings are crap at taking set backs, criticism or rejection, anyone who says their not is a lier, it's how you deal with it that counts. Perhaps internalizing it, instead of having a rant on a forum would have been better, but we all deal with set backs in different ways.
> 
> So yes your work that has until now received only positive feedback is suddenly not good enough, it's bound to confuse you.
> Life's a game, and sometimes you have to play the game how others want it until you find your own feet and get where you want. This college course is only a short step up to bigger things, get the results you need in anyway and your laughing.
> 
> Good luck



And I think what you just said should end this rant lol.
Thanks


----------



## Derelict-UK

I would advise you not to go up to your tutors and say...

I have considered what you have asked me, asked for other opinions on the internet and come to the conclusion that I will carry on with urban exploration as my theme'

As this won't win you any favours as you will be strictly going against a request from a tutor.

If you still think you are wanting to include it in your work, ask them (don't tell them) if you could use it in a different manor (like said above) or get their opinions of what might be acceptable in a way of subject matter.

When I did college (multi-media) we had a set module course, we did a range of media and arts and that gave me a good open mind for University (where I did Photography).

In Uni we again had a module for the first 2 years and in the 3rd year we could do what we wanted, however if I had done the same thing I liked from start to finish, I doubt I would have passed.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## DigitalNoise

The way I see it is that exploring and photographing derelict buildings isn't going to make me much (if any) money, and I wouldn't think I'm alone.I spent a long time trying to figure out how I could incorporate it into my professional work but I have found that what works best, is to have a clean divide between your personal and professional work. That way you get to enjoy your explores a whole lot more. There's so much more to photography than urbex, it's probably the most diverse medium going, particularly if you want to make a living from it. Don't pigeon hole yourself.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

st33ly said:


> I would just like to say thankyou to everyone thats commented on this topic. I've taken in what all of you have said and if ive annoyed alot of you then i'm sorry.



It is not you personally that annoys me ,clearly you have had some very conflicting messages from the college and its staff. I know what benefits one can gain from further education - I am not talking about money here. Even if one takes a degree in a subject that has no bearing on one's future or intended career, you can pick up such a lot that will prove useful in future years. However this depends to a greater extent on the 'teaching' at the college or university - a few hours formal lecturing and then access to the web for the rest of the week is not an education.

Sadly these 'fringe' courses offered by many of the met universities and their off shoots seem more a question of packing in the students, rather than offering a good rounded education. Hopefully the ever rising costs to the students will start a serious discussion on 'value for money for the student' We have a friend whose son started an English degree at Nottingham last year - formal attendance is just one day a week. Now I know that a lot of essay writing is involved, but surely one's first year should/must be more structured than that? A lot can go wrong in a year and a misused year is now an expensive mistake.

I wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------



## krela

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It is not you personally that annoys me ,clearly you have had some very conflicting messages from the college and its staff. I know what benefits one can gain from further education - I am not talking about money here. Even if one takes a degree in a subject that has no bearing on one's future or intended career, you can pick up such a lot that will prove useful in future years. However this depends to a greater extent on the 'teaching' at the college or university - a few hours formal lecturing and then access to the web for the rest of the week is not an education.
> 
> Sadly these 'fringe' courses offered by many of the met universities and their off shoots seem more a question of packing in the students, rather than offering a good rounded education. Hopefully the ever rising costs to the students will start a serious discussion on 'value for money for the student' We have a friend whose son started an English degree at Nottingham last year - formal attendance is just one day a week. Now I know that a lot of essay writing is involved, but surely one's first year should/must be more structured than that? A lot can go wrong in a year and a misused year is now an expensive mistake.
> 
> I wish you well in your future endeavors.



But none of that has anything to do with the topic in question, nor anything on the forum!


----------



## RedDave

Could you not arrange permission visits of sites which are either still in use or derelict and guarded by security, and take urbex-style photographs in those places?

Or even go to Scotland and visit places without permission, claiming legal protection under the Scottish Outdoor Access Code?

Trespass is not a prerequisite for urban exploration.


----------



## Em_Ux

I don't have any advice for you St33ly but hope you manage to get it all sorted out & still be able to enjoy what you do.


----------



## kathyms

*prerequisite*

prerequisite i had to look that up ... anyway just thought id put my 2 penny worth in. you realy need to be taught to take pics of all things. having an eye for photography means judging instantly what makes a good photo. to make money you need to be able to take the pics your customers ask for. weddings, scenery , portraits, buisnesses, the local rag, the list goes on. i did these before everything went digital and i became old, now everyone wonts to take pics for a living so you have to be the best to be at the top. Good luck it is a brill job and an art.


----------



## carly

Hi St33ly, It's Charlotte - we met at 'Hoarder's'. Utterly pathetic of your college - reminds me of when a First Aid course told us we weren't allowed to stop people choking from behind as it could look like we were sexually assaulting them. Your pictures are great and I believe Urbex isn't actually a choice (It's in your blood!) - hence why we did a mega-trip to see one house. Hope you find a cunning loophole and maybe one day you can send them a photo from Reactor 4. Charlotte.


----------



## godzilla73

st33ly said:


> Yes, sorry I didn't explain that too well. Submitting work thats urbex. But still thats what my work is about and they are telling me that they cannot "endorse that kind of behaviour". It's put a spannah in my works tbh.



I wonder if they would have said the same to Jake and Dinos Chapman....


----------



## st33ly

RedDave said:


> Could you not arrange permission visits of sites which are either still in use or derelict and guarded by security, and take urbex-style photographs in those places?
> 
> Or even go to Scotland and visit places without permission, claiming legal protection under the Scottish Outdoor Access Code?
> 
> Trespass is not a prerequisite for urban exploration.



Hey, Ive tried getting permission and most of the time its a No.


----------



## nelly

Just read the tread for the first time tonight and I don't really have any good advice to give you that hasn't been over already.

Just wanted to say good luck and if you love it then stick at it mate


----------



## dizzydebs

i completed a foundation degree last year in learning support, each module looked at different parts of education and we had to do assignments for each module. all in all the tutors were crap but i suppose at the end of it i came out with a better all round understanding of education which helps me do my job as a teaching assistant.

suppose what i am trying to say is, if we had looked at just aspect of education i wouldnt have had such a good understand on the topic in general, so maybe your tutors are just trying to help you explore more areas in order you to be a good all rounder?? 

hope you manage to sort things out cos you really dont want to waste all your hard work you have dont to date, and i know how much hard work goes into getting a qualification in higher education.

good luck


----------



## RedDave

st33ly said:


> Hey, Ive tried getting permission and most of the time its a No.



Subbrit regularly arrange permission visits to various sites. They might be worth a try.


----------



## Ace5150

Shoot some porn, and you watch them ask you to go back to urbex!


----------



## st33ly

Ace5150 said:


> Shoot some porn, and you watch them ask you to go back to urbex!



Now there's an idea that could work lol.


----------



## kathyms

*sorry*

im sorry but i still say, if your going into photography as a job you need to lear to photograph all things, urbex is an art form and your hoby but you have to learn every aspect.


----------



## kathyms

*ps*

look at me i pissed about at school now i cant spell for toffee. i blame the keyboard and being dislexic lol.


----------



## night crawler

I blame the school and the area.


----------



## niklas

*Re Your Banning...*

Your teacher must be an absolute cretin! Your project sounds excellent and I would urge you to pursue your interests whatever to pursuade your college that there is both art and poetry in dereliction.

Mr Terry Reed Head of Art Malton Faith School


----------



## harriethorne

that sucked that they wouldn't let you use what you enjoyed doing for your work.
that's never happened to me. 
im doing a fine art degree and my work is based on narrative or old buildings and my tutors have never told me to stop. they want more all the time ha


----------

